# 2004 USTCC Schedule, Preview!



## USTCC88 (Jan 16, 2004)

Calling all Nissan competitors!- the U.S. Touring Car Challenge 2004 schedule has finally been announced. Come run in a fast-growing professional road racing series where a talented can have a chance to run up front and earn prize contingencies and money! Visit www.ustcc.com for rules and info or contact Raymond Brenneman at [email protected] with questions. The official announcement is below:

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


2004 U.S. Touring Car Championship Schedule and Preview

By Raymond Brenneman

The upcoming 2004 U.S. Touring Car Championship (USTCC) season looks to be filled with new competitors, many new venues, some very exciting developments within the series, and more of the close, action-packed racing that USTCC competitors and fans alike have come to expect.

One of the most exciting developments in USTCC is the addition of east coast races for 2004. An innovative championship structure allows teams to count seven races of their choice out of the total fourteen events towards the national championship. This allows smaller-budget teams the opportunity to run only the races nearest to them and still compete for the national title while also allowing other teams the chance to pick and choose events across the country at which they feel they will be most competitive. As always, USTCC will compete at some of the most coveted tracks in North America including Mid Ohio, Sears Point, Road America, Summit Point, Mont Tramblant, Road Atlanta, California Speedway, Portland International, and more. 
The complete 2004 schedule is as follows:

DATE
VENUE
LOCATION

Mar 6-7	
California Speedway (long course) 
Fontana, CA

Apr 2-4	
Mid-Ohio	
Lexington, OH

Apr 3-4	
Buttonwillow Raceway	
Buttonwillow, CA

Jun 4-6	
Portland Int=l Raceway	
Portland, OR

Jun 5-6	
BeaveRun Motorsports Complex	
Big Beaver Borough, PA

Jun 19-20	
Road Atlanta	
Braselton, GA

Jul 10-11	
Summit Point Raceway	
Summit Point, WV

Aug 7-8	
Pacific Raceways	
Seattle, WA

Aug 20-22	
Mid-Ohio	
Lexington, OH

Sep 11-12	
Infineon Raceway	
Sonoma, CA

Sep 24-26	
Circuit Mont Tramblant	
Mont Tramblant, Quebec, Canada

Oct 23-24	
Infineon Raceway	
Sonoma, CA

Oct 29-31	
Road America	
Elkhart Lake, WI

Nov 13-14	
Thunderhill Raceway	
Willows, CA

The 2004 USTCC season will again benefit from major sponsorship interest from highly respected companies such as Toyo Tires, Konig Wheels, KAAZ, Advanced Clutch, Fluidyne, Castrol Syntec, AEM, Denso, Apex Integration, 300 degrees, Mini USA, Ground Control, Ford, Honda, Permatex, Honda Auto Parts, Speedtoys.com and many others. The total cash and contingency prize value for the 2003 season exceeded $90,000.

The U.S. Touring Car Series was formed in 2000 and has grown today to become one of the leading professional road race series in North America. USTCC features popular sport sedan and sport compact marques such as BMW, Audi, Honda, VW, Toyota, Ford, Dodge, and Mini among others. The rules allow for highly-prepared chassis, suspension, and aerodynamics while restricting engine internal modifications and transmissions to stock configuration to contain cost for competitors. 

For more information on the U.S. Touring Car Championship or to obtain the complete rulebook, please visit www.ustcc.com or contact the series director, Ali Arsham at (510) 222-2601 or [email protected]


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Before you release this to anyone else, you may want to correct the Spelling of Circuit Mont Tr*e*mblant.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

USTCC88 said:


> Calling all Nissan competitors!- the U.S. Touring Car Challenge 2004 schedule has finally been announced. Come run in a fast-growing professional road racing series where a talented can have a chance to run up front and earn prize contingencies and money! Visit www.ustcc.com for rules and info or contact Raymond Brenneman at [email protected] with questions. The official announcement is below:
> 
> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
> 
> ...


I would like to know if SE-R cup cars will be allowed to race in Fontana, we were allowed to run wuth USTCC at Buttonwillow last year.

Mike


----------



## USTCC88 (Jan 16, 2004)

SE-R cup cars would certainly be eligible! We hope you will come out and join us at Fontana March 5/6 and again at Buttonwillow in early April. First car I ever ran in USTCC was a '98 Sentra SE and it performed great! (sold it to Kojima-- how's that thing running Mike?) Contact Ali or myself if your specific car is not listed in the eligible cars list at ustcc.com (Ali's phone and email can be found at ustcc.com). Provide your engine modifications so he can assign you a weight. Hope to see many of you SE-R Cup competitors out to join USTCC in Fontana-- be prepared to have a great time!

Raymond Brenneman
[email protected]
(360) 674-7359




morepower2 said:


> I would like to know if SE-R cup cars will be allowed to race in Fontana, we were allowed to run wuth USTCC at Buttonwillow last year.
> 
> Mike


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

USTCC88 said:


> SE-R cup cars would certainly be eligible! We hope you will come out and join us at Fontana March 5/6 and again at Buttonwillow in early April. First car I ever ran in USTCC was a '98 Sentra SE and it performed great! (sold it to Kojima-- how's that thing running Mike?) Contact Ali or myself if your specific car is not listed in the eligible cars list at ustcc.com (Ali's phone and email can be found at ustcc.com). Provide your engine modifications so he can assign you a weight. Hope to see many of you SE-R Cup competitors out to join USTCC in Fontana-- be prepared to have a great time!
> 
> Raymond Brenneman
> [email protected]
> (360) 674-7359


Its running pretty good, I would have had a really good chance of winning the 03 SE-R Cup championship but I hurt my back and missed the last 4 races of the season. We were close to a 3 way tie for the championship. Got two wins, 4 seconds, 3 thirds, two poles and no DNF's.

The car is on the heavy side because of the cage and a lot of issues with what was done to the car when the cage was built and what had to be done to fix it, I'll show you next time I see you. Basicaly when Lou built the cage, he cut away major structural parts of the unibody while building a minimalistic cage. The caused the car to litteraly start collapsing on itself after driving it two events. The shock towers started to bend inwards, the doors wouild not open and the roof was buckling. Had to pull the unibody straight, weld in reinforcements where he cut the structure and add a lot of tubes to the cage. Kept the car alive but added a bunch of weight.

I guess you would not recognize the car anymore, it looks quite differernt, its 4 seconds a lap quicker at Willow than it used to be. it has turned low 1:37's with me driving and I am not that fast.

Mike


----------

